#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-09-02
<thomi> hey barry, welcome back :)
<barry> thomi: thanks! :)
<thomi> barry: so I applied to join the DPMT, I figured it'd help me in my packaging efforts, but I haven't heard anything back. I wonder if I need to do anything else?
<barry> thomi: \o/
<barry> thomi: you shouldn't need to, but the team admins were probably all at debconf.  if you don't hear anything soon-ish, please re-ping
<barry> *them :)
<thomi> ahhh
<thomi> of course
 * barry is not a project admin
<thomi> plus the long weekend I guess
<thomi> cool
<barry> yep, and travel and such.  but yay!
<thomi> so, once I'm on the team, if I wanted to (for hypothetical example) bump python-testtools to the new upstream release, would I still use mentors, since I'm not a DD?
<thomi> or just push to SVN and ask someone else to ? or?
<barry> thomi: the next step for you would be to become a DM.  then you'd be able to upload team packages, or any package for which you maintain directly.  but in the meantime, i think updating the svn and pinging a team member would be the best thing
<barry> thomi: one of the decisions at debconf is that the team will eventually move to git.  we're starting some experiments now, but not doing wholesale transitions
<thomi> right - I saw the ML conversation...
<thomi> I can't say I'm thrilled at using either git or svn, but *shrug*
<thomi> oh, and the hypothetical example above? It wasn't so hypothetical - testtools (finally) released 1.0.0 the other day
<barry> thomi: yeah.  git is for sure better than svn, and i'm actually hating git less these days.  a handful of aliases does make the difference, and i suspect in a few months i'll have consumed all the cool aid and will publicly shame and deride anyone who says the git cli sucks
<thomi> hah
<barry> thomi: i can certainly help with uploading testtools if you slap the svn into place
<thomi> well, git, through it's terrible CLI design, still causes me to lose work on a regular basis
<thomi> a VCS that I have to regularly backup my working folder in order to not lose work is a fail in my opinion
<barry> thomi: no question, it's horrendous.  it was funny, linus lives in portland and came for a q/a session.  git did come up, but he claimed its cli wasn't as terrible as it used to be.  and i don't think he was joking. ;)
<barry> "dr. it hurts when i do that"  "don't do that"
<thomi> yeah
<barry> not so easy when you don't know which command will poke you with a pointy stick
<barry> sigh.  even salmon get sick of swimming upstream for too long
<thomi> yeah
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-09-03
<jgdx> hi, how do you accomplish selecting an object not loaded yet in e.g. a listview?
<jgdx> one strategy is to populate the list by dragging scrolling up and down, but that is fragile
<veebers> jgdx: why are you trying to selecting something that doesn't exist yet?
<jgdx> veebers, right now, instead of mocking the whole language settings infrastructure, my test cleanup is using the UI.
<jgdx> veebers, so, when cleaning up, I am trying to select an object representing the original 'clean' state
<veebers> jgdx: I don't understand sorry, do you have code or an example I can see?
<veebers> what are you trying to test (which application).
<veebers> Are you saying that you have a listview on screen that you would like to select an item from but you need to scroll it to see it (and click it)
<jgdx> veebers, sure. Testing USS. https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1240875/+merge/233054#diff-line-365
<jgdx> veebers, yes
<veebers> jgdx: if you're interacting with an sdk component elopio has done a bunch of work with helpers etc. to ease that. He might be able to help you with your 'selecting from listview problem'. I wouldn't know off the top of my head though
<jgdx> veebers, can't find the helper in the docs. Thanks though
<elopio> jgdx, veebers: this might help:
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_qquicklistview.py#L30
<jgdx> well hello
<jgdx> elopio, that's what I had in mind :)
<jgdx> elopio, maybe a page like http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/api/autopilot.introspection.types.html  would be a nice home for that info?
<jgdx> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot-emulator/ubuntuuitoolkit.html
<jgdx> right
 * jgdx hides
<balloons> jgdx, :-) If you know sphinx, the toolkit helpers could really use some love to make that page look a bit nicer
<elopio> jgdx: well, that one is outdated. The emulators namespace is deprecated, so it's on the TODO to improve the dos.
<elopio> *docs
<jgdx> balloons, :) would css powers help?
<balloons> elopio, oO shoot.. that's right, it doesn't autosync does it?
<balloons> it can't because they removed it from uitk source right?
<balloons> crazy ...
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure. Anyway, it would be now pointing to the wrong package
<elopio> anyway, it just needs a little love. After RTM, there will be more time.
<balloons> elopio, I'll note it and ask dpm to do another sync when he returns
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-09-05
<rpadovani> balloons, hey! Did you rewrite all tests for calculator app? I think I'll need some time to make a complete review of your MR
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-09-06
<balloons> rpadovani, only slightly lol.. I tried to not get sucked in :-)
<balloons> the actual changes are small.. it's mostly layout stuff
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-09-01
<barry> veebers: ping
<veebers> hey barry o/ what's the haps?
<barry> veebers: hey, how's it been?!  wanted to chat about autopilot :)
<veebers> barry: heh can't complain. sure what do you have in mind?
<barry> veebers: we talked about some ftbfs with py35, which i think is in the proccess of being fixed, right?  there were two mps for that (mine being one, but it's merge conflicting now).  what can we do to get a new autopilot uploaded to wily that fixes the py35 compat problem?
<barry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1488175
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488175 in Autopilot "FTBFS on WIly" [Undecided,In progress]
<veebers> barry: right yeah sorry about that, so I had a fix and a bug fix setup ready to be siloed then I had to deal with issues with failing tests on wily (autopilot-qt, autopilot-gtk, xpathselect)
<barry> veebers: related to py35?
<veebers> barry: The release candidate that is sitting there now that I thought would be a quick release turns out there is an issue with it (well, an issue with an interaction w/ mir)
<veebers> barry: so my quick landing fix isn't so quick now
<veebers> barry: aye, 2 fixse, one being flake8 the other something else unrelated
<veebers> barry: My plan for today is to revert the change that blocks the landing, and just land the flake8 changes (so the tests pass and it no longer fails to build)
<barry> veebers: that would rock, thanks.  autopilot is seed in ubuntu so a top priority for me to fix for the py35 transition
<veebers> barry: ah right, sorry for the delay. I was on vacation for a week which didn't help things :-\
<barry> veebers: yeah, didn't you get the memo?  no vacations! :)
<barry> veebers: seriously thanks, and do ping me if you need anything
<veebers> barry: will do, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-09-02
<veebers> barry: are you still around perchance?
<veebers> heh, probably not, just looked up localtime :-)
<veebers> barry: at any rate, I got the FTBFS fix landed (landing :-)), I'm going to utilise your MP to improve on what I did to make it work (which was supposed to be a quick release :-P)
<veebers> barry: ping?
<barry> veebers: hi.  i'm still seeing test failures for autopilot in the py35 ppa, which is odd because it builds in the archive
<barry> 1.5.1+15.10.20150902.1-0ubuntu1
<veebers> barry: ah 35asdefault is the py35 ppa? Was going to ask that :-)
<veebers> barry: yeah it's _really_ odd. I have no idea why that is happening. Are the versions of testtools different or something
<barry> veebers: let me check
<barry> veebers: maybe that's it.  python-testtools 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 also ftbfs in the ppa
<barry> veebers: let me see what's going on there
<veebers> barry: ack
<barry> looks like twisted failures
<veebers> barry: huh, I presume that it builds fine in wily?
<barry> autopilot does, yes
<barry> testtools ftbfs in the ppa in py2.7!  yay
<veebers> barry: d'oh :-P
<barry> fun.  okay, thanks.  sorry to bother you.
<veebers> barry: heh, no worries, hopefully it's not to painful to sort out. Good luck :-)
<barry> :)
<barry> well, i bet if we rebuilt testtools in wily, it would fail there too
 * barry looks at the latest pypi version
